
Coalition Condemns DHS Proposal to Demand Passwords to Enter the U.S - rdhyee
https://cdt.org/insight/no-to-dhs-social-media-password-requirement/
======
jrnichols
This seems to be where i first started seeing the CBP/DHS social media stuff:

[https://www.shaheen.senate.gov/news/press/shaheen-leads-
lett...](https://www.shaheen.senate.gov/news/press/shaheen-leads-letter-to-
dhs-calling-for-social-media-background-checks-in-visa-screening-process)

when did they start actually asking for passwords? Seems like that is the
slippery slope that we were expecting back in 2016.

